# both the dealer and I are stumped...



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

my BMW alarm has been acting weird. Sometimes it would beep when I arm it and sometimes it won't. Brought it into the dealer and they duplicated the same thing... it's not the siren because when I disarm it, it would beep. The DIS shows that the beep on the arm is "ON" They said they're gonna call BMW info hotline. Any ideas? TIA.


----------



## bumberklat (Apr 23, 2003)

Rut Ro Raggy


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

sup Jude... welcome to the fest!


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*needs to be re-booted (m)*

they did try to re-initialize it?


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

This happens all the time with my 328i, I haven't seen it happen on my M3 though. Brought it to my dealer a few times and still hasn't fixed it. 

Jeff


----------



## bumberklat (Apr 23, 2003)

10Q Josh :bigpimp:


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

They tried rebooting it 2 times. I just talked to an alarm installer and he thinks that it has to do w/ the fact that the "brain" doesn't send enough voltage during the arm cycle to trigger the beep on the siren... Will see..:dunno:


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I had that same little quirk with my old 2000 328i with alarm. Sometimes it would chirp, sometimes not. I just lived with it for 2 years and several attempts to solve the problem Everything checked out fine. I would just look for the clown nose blinking.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Alarm not beeping.*

Just set it for flash lights only. Beeping is annoying, IMO.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Same here. I don't always get the "beep" when arming.

(330i, Oct. '02 build, dealer installed oem alarm)

I've heard the same from others here.


----------

